# 1936 Schwinn Motorbike



## BFGforme

Up for bid is this nice 36 schwinn majestic motorbike! Has majestic head badge as well as on down tube! Tank is solid no gills that was patina painted by the famous Tom Clark @TWBikesnstripes couldn’t find the correct waterslide so he hand painted the as on tank! Couple touch ups on frame, but he’s so good you can’t tell! Has 37 fenders! Brand new tubes and tires! Has straight back locking fork and comes with silver ray on fender! Killer rider, hate to see it go but poop happens!Doesn’t come with dual lights or horn or dead animal parts…prefer not to ship, cash and carry, but could ship for actual price to you! Also has restored @STRADALITE seat top! Thanks for looking and bidding guys!!!


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns

$2000.


----------



## 63caddy

2400


----------



## mr.cycleplane

$2800!


----------



## BFGforme

Thanks for the start guy’s! No deal yet…


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS

Cool looking bike  ..GLWS !!


----------



## BFGforme

Give it a while longer, then back to storage it goes!! Thanks everyone…..let it ride through tomorrow! Has the highly sought after no gills tank!


----------



## DrRumack80

Great-looking bike! GLWTS.  The paint work on the tank is incredible.


----------



## ZooCycles

Nice one! You should ride it in the Holiday Parade if it does not sell!


----------



## BFGforme

ZooCycles said:


> Nice one! You should ride it in the Holiday Parade if it does not sell!



Or Eric you could buy it and ride it wherever you like….lol


----------



## ZooCycles

I'd have to take out a loan on the Shop to afford it!
Dig the patina paint job!


----------

